# Jokes about Canadians



## Jazzey (May 5, 2009)

Jokes About Canadians | Funny Jokes Home
Newfoundland Job Applicants

A young man named Mike applied for an engineering position at a Newfoundland firm based in St, Johns. A Mainlander applied for the same job and both applicants, having the same qualifications, were asked to take a test by the department manager. Upon completion of the test both men had only missed one of the questions.

The manager went to Mike and said, "Thank you for your interest, but we've decided to give the Mainlander the job."

"And why would you be doing that?" asked Mike. "We both get 9 questions correct. This bein' the rock and me being a Newfie, I should get the jab!"

"We have made our decision not on the correct answers, but on the question you missed."

"And just how would one incorrect answer be better than the other?"

"Simple," replied the manager. "On question # 5, the Mainlander put down, 'I don't know.' You put down 'Needer do I.'"


----------



## Jazzey (May 5, 2009)

CBC TV - This Hour Has 22 Minutes - Videos

http://www.cbc.ca/22minutes/videoplayer2.html


----------



## HBas (May 6, 2009)

Hahahahaha


----------

